# Condo-board harassing owners



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Video: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...osting-this-woman-over-16000/article15539997/

Story link: http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/dream-closet-huge-headache-for-condo-owner-1.1553066



> If you buy a condo and the previous owner did something the bylaws don't allow, do you have to fix it?
> 
> That's the question Serena Alibhai wants an answer to.
> 
> ...


I don't know if any members here live in a condo, but, this might be something to watch for ... CondoAssociations overstepping their legal bounds


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Home owners associations do it all the time. Thats why I will NEVER live in a neighborhood with one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How did the closet encroach the "common area" _without anyone noticing_ while it was being built?!?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

In KY if you buy a piece of property with back taxes, you may be liable for them depending on certain factors (there are exceptions). 

Yea I want to know how long the closet was there before Miss Nosey Britches got her panties in a twist and tattled?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The new condo owner should be able to sue the previous owner.

Some subdivisions have all kinds of crazy rules. Like not being able to have cars or trucks or a boat in your driveway at night. Not having clothes lines. Limits on how many dogs or cats you can have. It's the most tyrannical self-government you can imagine.


----------

